# Bucket List and Gruene River Outfitters



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

One item on my bucket list is to fly fish in Wyoming or Idaho...

At the end of May, my friend Matt sends me an e-mail saying he booked a 5 day, pack in fishing trip in the Tetons in September. "By the way, you owe me $1000." So I guess I'm committed.

I had never seen a fly rod before, let alone cast one. So I had been shopping around, talking to different folks. Trying to figure out what to get.

Last week, my wife and I sent the kids off to church camp and had a few kid free days. ( Which is rare) So we got a condo on the Comal in New Braunfels.

The first evening we went into "Gruene Outfitters to get their opinion on what I needed for the trip. I spoke with the manager, Jacob Depriest, who was very informative and helped me with my selection.

Now I wasn't looking to spend a lot of money on my first fly rod. And based on several different conversations, I felt that the "TFO Lefty Kreigh, Pro Series" was a good first fly rod.

Not only did Jacob hook me up with a fine "TFO Lefty Kreigh Pro Series 4wt Combo, but he under cut Cabella'a and Bass Pro by about $30, he stayed 1hour after closing to give me 30-45 minute casting lesson and he bought me a beer while he spooled my reel and showed me how to tie on my leader...

The next morning I got up at 6:00am and went to the river to practice casting. (I did not think I had much opportunity to catch anything).

I caught bream and small mouth on a chartreuse popper all morning. Needless to say, "I"M HOOKED!"

I'll go back to Jacob when I purchase my 8wt for the POC flats. If you happen to be in Gruene, stop by and visit with Jacob. He's a heck of a nice guy and will hook you up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing like good service. That is why you need to support your local fly shop and small business if you can, you just cant get that kind of instruction anywhere else. 

I was up at our local fly shop one night and they stayed late to teach me how to spin deer hair bugs, you just cant beat that kind of service.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

CC, 
Good for you and good for Gruene Outfitters. Looks like you're set up right. Are you guys using an outfitter in Wyoming? If so, who?


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just in there on Tuesday. We stayed and played on the Guadalupe for a few days. I got my first lesson Friday before I left and caught a few fish on the river too.. It was a blast... Gruene was helpful and showed me some freshwater flies that would work. I also got a ridiculously large Cowboy hat for wade fishing..


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Fishdaze said:


> CC,
> Good for you and good for Gruene Outfitters. Looks like you're set up right. Are you guys using an outfitter in Wyoming? If so, who?


We are going with Heart 6 Ranch. Matt set everythng up. When I find all of the info I'll get back with you.


----------

